# السعاده الزوجيه في الحروف اللابجديه



## tamav maria (6 يونيو 2010)

هذه الحروف لنكون منها كلمات وتعبيرات حب تساعدنا لنستمتع بزواج سعيد.


أ- ابــــدأ دائماً بنفسك ولا تنتظر من شريكك ما لا تمنحه إياه.(ادفع أنت الثمن أولاً).


ب- بــــادر بإظهار أهتمامك بشريكك بمجرد دخول أحدكما المنزل مهما كنتَ مضغوطاً.


ت- تجنب قول 3/4 تعليقات كل يوم، مما تجد نفسك مدفوع لقوله.


ث- ثـــــق في شريكك وعـَبـِّر له عن ثقتك وحبك كلما استطعت بالقول وبالفعل.


ج- جــــدد الأشواق بالابتعاد على فترات، وترك مساحة حرية لشريكك.


ح- حـافظ على قضاء وقت خاص بكما معاً يومياً مهما كانت الأسباب.


خ- خططـا لنمو العلاقة بينكما.


د- درب نفسك على الهدوء وقت الثورة، وتأجيل المناقشة لوقت لاحق، واختيار الوقت


المناسب.


ذ- ذَكـِّر نفسك دائما، أن العـِبرة لا بما تقوله لشريكك فقط ولكن أيضا بطريقة قولك.


ر- راع ِ تعرُّض شريكك أيضاً لضغوط خارجية، والتمس له الأعذار.


ز- زد مستوى الشفافية والوضوح بينكما ولا تسمح بتراكم الشوائب الصغيرة.


س- ساعد شريكك في مهامه وأعماله وبادر في هذا.


ش- شجع وامدح ما تريد أن ترى منه المزيد، حتى لو كان بسيطاً جداً.


ص- صليــا معاً بانتظام كل يوم.


ض- ضـُـم شريكك في حضن دافئ يومياً ولو لدقيقة واحدة.


ط- طالـع الكتب والإنترنت وتعلم باستمرار عن فن إسعاد شريكك (نفسياً،وحسياً).


ظ- ظـــل مهتماً بنفسك ونظافتك الشخصية وهندامك دائما قدر الإمكان.


ع- عَــدِد مزايا شريكك وفـُرص النجاح في ذهنك، وفكر بطريقة إيجابية مهما حدث.


غ- غــطِ ضعفات شريكك ودافع عنه أمام الناس ولا تسخر منه أبداً.


ف- فاجيء شريكك بهدية أو وردة أو دعوة لعشاء رومانسي غير متوقع.


ق- قــــدم خمس تصريحات إيجابية على الأقل عن كل تعليق سلبي واحد.


ك- كـُــــن مسرعا للإستماع والإنصات، مبطئاً في التكلم مبطئاً في الأحكام.


ل- لا تتوقع منه الكمال، ولا تنتظر أن يُلبِّي كل أحلامك فهو أيضاً إنسان محدود.


م- مَــــــيز بين شخصيتك وشخصية شريكك ولا تحاول جعله نسخة منك.


ن- نــاقش مع شريكك قرارات الأسرة، وأيضاً قرارتك الشخصية الهامة.


هـ - هـب شريكك الهدايا في المناسبات (فكر في طريقة تنبيه تذكرك في الوقت المناسب).


و- وازن بين المعرفة والتطبيق ولا تدع يوم يمر دون أن تـُعَبـِّر لشريكك عن حبك.


ي- يمكنك الإضافة دائماً لهذه القائمة ما يُسعد شريكك ...


----------



## Nemo (6 يونيو 2010)

موضوع هايل واكتر من رائع ربنا يباركك


----------



## الروح النارى (6 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> و- وازن بين المعرفة والتطبيق ولا تدع يوم يمر دون أن تـُعَبـِّر لشريكك عن حبك.


 

*شــــــكرااا ً*

*نيتا*

*ليس كل المعرفة تناسب التطبيق*
*بل يأخذ الموقف فى الحسبان*

*هل المعرفة مناسبه للتطبيق*
*أو ضارة فى هذا الموقف و غير مناسبة *

*للتطبيق*

*الرب يباركك*
​


----------



## tamav maria (6 يونيو 2010)

الروح النارى قال:


> *شــــــكرااا ً*
> 
> *نيتا*
> 
> ...




اشكرك عزيزي الروح الناري 
لمشاركتك وتشجيعك 
ربنا يخليك


----------



## tamav maria (6 يونيو 2010)

nemo قال:


> موضوع هايل واكتر من رائع ربنا يباركك




اشكرك نيمو
لتشجيعك ياقمر 
ربنا يخليكي


----------



## سور (6 يونيو 2010)

ايه النصائح الجامده ديه نيتا
نصائح غاليه جدا وواقعيه للحياه الزوجيه الناجحه
ميرررسى جدا نيتا​


----------



## tamav maria (6 يونيو 2010)

ميرسي يا سور ياحبيبتي 
علي مشاركتك الجميله
ربنا يخلكي ياقمر


----------



## Mason (6 يونيو 2010)

مَــــــيز بين شخصيتك وشخصية شريكك ولا تحاول جعله نسخة منك.

ميرسى يا قمر على النصائح الغالية جداااااااااااا
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك


----------



## tamav maria (6 يونيو 2010)

سور قال:


> ايه النصائح الجامده ديه نيتا
> نصائح غاليه جدا وواقعيه للحياه الزوجيه الناجحه
> ميرررسى جدا نيتا​





اشكرك ياعسل 
لمشاركتك الجميله
وتشجيعك لي 
ربنا يخليكي


----------



## tamav maria (6 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> مَــــــيز بين شخصيتك وشخصية شريكك ولا تحاول جعله نسخة منك.
> 
> ميرسى يا قمر على النصائح الغالية جداااااااااااا
> ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك





اشكرك ميسو
مرورك اسعدني 
ياقمره 
ربنا يخليكي


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يونيو 2010)

موضوع راااااااااااائع جدا
شكرا على الموضوع يا نيتا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tamav maria (11 يونيو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع راااااااااااائع جدا
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع يا نيتا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 


اشكرك كوكومان
مشاركه رائعه


----------



## النهيسى (14 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا جدا

للموضوع الجميل جدا والراااائع*


----------



## tamav maria (14 يونيو 2010)

اشكرك عزيزي النهيسي 
لمرورك الرائع 
ربنا يخليك


----------



## kalimooo (14 يونيو 2010)




----------



## الملكة العراقية (15 يونيو 2010)

مرسي للنصائح الجميلة
ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر​


----------

